# Audi A8 4E entertainment system fault



## s4c (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi 
This car has a faulty entertainment system, there is no radio, TV or Navi. I looked at this car before christmas for a different fault and the system was working then. No when you try to turn on the radio ect, the display screen starts up with the ,Audi MMI screen and then turns off.
I have posted the scans from before christmas and today for comparison.
The thing that confuses me is the audi units cant be found in the original scan but the system did work. 
I have checked live and earths to all the systems on the MOST bus.
What am I missing?
Due to the lengh being too long the scans are posted below.


----------



## s4c (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Audi A8 4E entertainment system fault (s4c)*

Thursday,10,December,2009,15:07:43:58835
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
Mobile Vehicle Diagnostic Centre
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 4E0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 0E 15 16 17 19 1E 25 28 34 36 37 38
42 46 47 4F 52 53 55 56 57 61 62 72 76
VIN: WAUZZZ4E04N025672 Mileage: 109770km/68207miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
06-Seat Mem. Pass -- Status: Malfunction 0010
07-Control Head -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1E-Media Player 2 -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
28-HVAC, Rear -- Status: OK 0000
34-Level Control -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: Malfunction 0010
37-Navigation -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
38-Roof Electronics -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
57-TV Tuner -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 077-910-560-BFM.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 560 Q HW: 4E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUX3Z0D3739948
Coding: 0011773
Shop #: WSC 72810 741 71520
2 Faults Found:
17536 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Lean 
P1128 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17538 - Fuel Trim; Bank 2 (Mult): System too Lean 
P1130 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Readiness: 0000 1101
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09E-927-156.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 156 E HW: 09E 927 156 A
Component: AG6 09E 4,2L5V RdW 0110 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 0035255
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
18265 - Load Signal: Error Message from ECU 
P1857 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 608 /min
RPM: 608 /min
RPM: 0 /min
(no units): 30.0
(no units): 30.0
Temperature: 72.0°C
T.B. Angle: 0.0°
Voltage: 13.92 V
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4E0-910-517.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 517 B HW: 4E0 614 517 M
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H44 0500 
Coding: 0008597
Shop #: WSC 62800 000 00000
No fault code found.
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 4E0-910-131.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 131 HW: 4E0 909 131 D
Component: FBS AUDID3 H03 0140 
Revision: 01403903 Serial number: AUX3Z0D3739948
Coding: 0412160
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
5 Faults Found:
00179 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Drivers Side (R134) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 109712 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.16
Time: 18:39:04
00180 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Passenger Side (R135) 
 011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 109712 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.16
Time: 18:39:04
00181 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna (in Rear bumper) (R136) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 109712 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.16
Time: 18:39:04
00182 - Luggage Compartment Access/Start Authorization Antenna (R137) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 109712 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.16
Time: 18:39:04
00183 - Interior Access/Start Authorization Antenna 1 (R138) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 109712 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.16
Time: 18:39:04
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 760 C HW: 4E0 959 760 
Component: Sitzmemory BFS H08 0060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 5DS 008 795-03
Coding: 4063328
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
01964 - Control Module for Seat & Steering Column Memory (J136) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 109748 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.05
Time: 00:08:45

Address 07: Control Head
Cannot be reached
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 043 A HW: 4E0 820 043 A
Component: KLIMAAUTOMAT 016 0300 
Revision: 00000025 Serial number: 00000000042471
Coding: 1135313
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
00065 - Left Rear Footwell Heater (Z42) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 30
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 109720 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.17
Time: 20:29:36
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.90 V
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 4E0-910-279.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 279 J HW: 4E2 955 113 B
Component: ILM Fahrer H12 0190 
Coding: 0123001
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
Part No: 4E2 910 113 B
Component: Wischer WWS D3 H50 0420 
Coding: 00000035
Shop #: WSC 02313 
Part No: 4E0 910 557 
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH10 0030 
Coding: 00150573
Shop #: WSC 02313 
No fault code found.
Address 0E: Media Player 1
Cannot be reached
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4E0-910-655-84.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 655 HW: 4E0 959 655 G
Component: Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0940 
Coding: 0430707
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
No fault code found.
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4E0-910-549.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 549 HW: 4E0 953 549 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul H13 0040 
Coding: 0112141
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: Lenkradmodul H04 0080
No fault code found.
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4E0-910-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 900 HW: 4E0 920 900 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H44 0090 
Revision: D15 Serial number: AUDID3D3021950
Coding: 0000923
Shop #: WSC 72810 741 71520
No fault code found.
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 4E0-910-468.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 468 HW: 4E0 907 468 A
Component: Gateway H07 0070 
Revision: 07 Serial number: 160030430801F8
Coding: FCFE7FDC3B2504
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
00384 - Optical Databus 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 15
Mileage: 109715 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.16
Time: 18:37:26

Address 1E: Media Player 2
Cannot be reached
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 4E0-910-131.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 131 HW: 4E0 909 131 D
Component: FBS AUDID3 H03 0140 
Revision: 01403903 Serial number: AUX3Z0D3739948
Coding: 0412160
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX ELV XXXX 
5 Faults Found:
00179 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Drivers Side (R134) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 109712 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.16
Time: 18:39:04
00180 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Passenger Side (R135) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 109712 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.16
Time: 18:39:04
00181 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna (in Rear bumper) (R136) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 109712 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.16
Time: 18:39:04
00182 - Luggage Compartment Access/Start Authorization Antenna (R137) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
 Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 109712 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.16
Time: 18:39:04
00183 - Interior Access/Start Authorization Antenna 1 (R138) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 226
Mileage: 109712 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.16
Time: 18:39:04
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 158 HW: 4E0 919 158 A
Component: KLIMA-STG. FOND 015 0210 
Revision: 00000016 Serial number: 00000000017540
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
No fault code found.
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 4E0-910-553.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 553 E HW: 4E0 907 553 E
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC H05 4290 
Coding: 0015510
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
No fault code found.
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 760 C HW: 4E0 959 760 
Component: Sitzmemory FS H08 0060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 5DS 008 795-03
Coding: 4063338
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
2 Faults Found:
01881 - Lumbar Support Height Adjustment Button (E335); Down 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 109748 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.05
Time: 00:51:42
01880 - Lumbar Support Height Adjustment Button (E335); Up 
006 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100110
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 109748 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.05
Time: 00:51:42
Address 37: Navigation
Cannot be reached
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 4E0-910-135.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 135 A HW: 4E0 907 135 A
Component: Dachknoten D3 H01 0090 
Serial number: 00000409700063
Coding: 0035990
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
No fault code found.
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E1 910 802 HW: 4E2 959 802 
Component: Türsteuer.FS BRM007 0110 
Coding: 0028462
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
No fault code found.
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 4E0-910-289.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 289 A HW: 4E0 907 289 
Component: Komfortgeraet H04 0040 
Revision: 00400004 Serial number: W040404240016
Coding: 0004808
Shop #: WSC 07130 981 60707
No fault code found.
Address 47: Sound System
Cannot be reached
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 280 A HW: 4E0 907 280 A
Component: ILM Beifahrer H09 0040 
Revision: Serial number: 00000000039017
Coding: 0010101
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
02269 - No Acknowledgment from Limit-Shut Off at Display Unit Retraction 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 15
Mileage: 109760 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2127.15.31
Time: 16:00:00

Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E1 910 802 HW: 4E2 959 801 
Component: Türsteuer.BF BRM007 0110 
Coding: 0028462
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
No fault code found.
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 4E0-910-801.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 801 D HW: 4E0 907 801 B
Component: EPB A4EC0230 H03 0230 
Revision: --H03--- 
Coding: 0000533
Shop #: WSC 72810 741 71520
1 Fault Found:
02443 - Control Head 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00111100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 17
Reset counter: 13
Mileage: 109744 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.26
Time: 00:41:40
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 10.87 V
Count: 40
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 357 HW: 4E0 907 357 
Component: Pre-AFS H01 0040 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 62800 981 60693
No fault code found.

Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

Address 57: TV Tuner
Cannot be reached
Address 61: Battery Regul. Labels: 4E0-910-181.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 181 B HW: 4E0 915 181 
Component: ENERGIEMANAGER H02 0240 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000002293780
Shop #: WSC 62800 981 12507
Part No: 000 915 105 AK
Component: von VA0 0404052642 
Coding: 303030393135313035414B56413030343034303532363432
Shop #: WSC 07130 981 60669
3 Faults Found:
02273 - Quiescent Current Stage 2 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 109749 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.26
Time: 00:43:16
02272 - Quiescent Current Stage 1 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 109749 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.26
Time: 00:46:21
02276 - Quiescent Current Stage 5 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 109749 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.26
Time: 00:49:40

Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 4E0-910-802.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 802 HW: 4E0 959 801 A
Component: Türsteuer.HL BRM007 0110 
Coding: 0028462
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
No fault code found.

Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 4E0-910-802.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 802 HW: 4E0 959 802 A
Component: Türsteuer.HR BRM007 0110 
Coding: 0028462
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
No fault code found.

Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 4E0-910-283.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 283 A HW: 4E0 919 283 B
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan H12 0020 
Revision: --.--.-- Serial number: 08730410104025
Coding: 0001008
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
No fault code found.


----------



## s4c (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Audi A8 4E entertainment system fault (s4c)*

Thursday,18,February,2010,11:15:48:58835
VCDS Version: Beta 912.0
Data version: 20091201
Mobile Vehicle Diagnostic Centre
Chassis Type: 4E0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 0E 15 16 17 19 1E 25 28 34 36 37 38
42 46 47 4F 52 53 55 56 57 61 62 72 76
VIN: WAUZZZ4E04N025672 Mileage: 109940km/68313miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
06-Seat Mem. Pass -- Status: OK 0000
07-Control Head -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 1010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 1010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1E-Media Player 2 -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
28-HVAC, Rear -- Status: Malfunction 0010
34-Level Control -- Status: Malfunction 0010
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
38-Roof Electronics -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
47-Sound System -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
57-TV Tuner -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 077-910-560-BFM.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 560 Q HW: 4E0 907 560 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V G 0030 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUX3Z0D3739948
Coding: 0011773
Shop #: WSC 72810 741 71520
2 Faults Found:
29698 - Please Check Fault Codes in Comfort System Control Module (J393) 
U1002 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
17981 - Left Engine Mount Solenoid Valve (N144): Open Circuit 
P1573 - 004 - No Signal/Communication
Readiness: 0010 1000
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09E-927-156.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 156 E HW: 09E 927 156 A
Component: AG6 09E 4,2L5V RdW 0110 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 0035255
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
No fault code found.
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4E0-910-517.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 517 B HW: 4E0 614 517 M
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H44 0500 
Coding: 0008597
Shop #: WSC 62800 000 00000
No fault code found.
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 4E0-910-131.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 131 HW: 4E0 909 131 D
Component: FBS AUDID3 H03 0140 
Revision: 01403903 Serial number: AUX3Z0D3739948
Coding: 0412160
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
6 Faults Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 109904 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 16:31:52
00179 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Drivers Side (R134) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 243
Mileage: 109904 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:32:24
00180 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Passenger Side (R135) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 243
Mileage: 109904 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:32:24
00181 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna (in Rear bumper) (R136) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 243
Mileage: 109904 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:32:24
00182 - Luggage Compartment Access/Start Authorization Antenna (R137) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 243
Mileage: 109904 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:32:24
00183 - Interior Access/Start Authorization Antenna 1 (R138) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 243
Mileage: 109904 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:32:24
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 760 C HW: 4E0 959 760 
Component: Sitzmemory BFS H08 0060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 5DS 008 795-03
Coding: 4063328
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
No fault code found.
Address 07: Control Head
Cannot be reached
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 043 A HW: 4E0 820 043 A
Component: KLIMAAUTOMAT 016 0300 
Revision: 00000025 Serial number: 00000000042471
Coding: 1135313
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
3 Faults Found:
00458 - Control Module for Battery Monitoring (J367) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 109917 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 16:31:04
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Bin. Bits: 00011111
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 109917 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 16:31:21
Freeze Frame:
Temperature: 25.0°C
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
ON 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 4E0-910-279.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 279 J HW: 4E2 955 113 B
Component: ILM Fahrer H12 0190 
Coding: 0123001
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
Part No: 4E2 910 113 B
Component: Wischer WWS D3 H50 0420 
Coding: 00000035
Shop #: WSC 02313 
Part No: 4E0 910 557 
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH10 0030 
Coding: 00150573
Shop #: WSC 02313 
3 Faults Found:
01024 - Rain Sensor (G213) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 109917 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 16:31:46
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 109917 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 16:31:53
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 109918 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:00:01
Address 0E: Media Player 1
Cannot be reached
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4E0-910-655-84.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 655 HW: 4E0 959 655 G
Component: Airbag 8.4E+ H10 0940 
Coding: 0430707
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
No fault code found.
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4E0-910-549.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 549 HW: 4E0 953 549 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul H13 0040 
Coding: 0112141
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: Lenkradmodul H04 0080
1 Fault Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 26
Mileage: 109917 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 16:31:53
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4E0-910-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 900 HW: 4E0 920 900 E
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H44 0090 
Revision: D15 Serial number: AUDID3D3021950
Coding: 0000923
Shop #: WSC 72810 741 71520
No fault code found.
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 4E0-910-468.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 468 HW: 4E0 907 468 A
Component: Gateway H07 0070 
Revision: 07 Serial number: 160030430801F8
Coding: FCFE7FDC3B2504
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
4 Faults Found:
00384 - Optical Databus 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 38
Reset counter: 244
Mileage: 109917 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 01:09:33
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 26
Mileage: 109918 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:00:01
00466 - Control Module for Steering Column Electronics (J527) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 26
Mileage: 109918 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:00:01
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 26
Mileage: 109918 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:00:48
Address 1E: Media Player 2
Cannot be reached


----------



## s4c (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Audi A8 4E entertainment system fault (s4c)*

Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 4E0-910-131.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 131 HW: 4E0 909 131 D
Component: FBS AUDID3 H03 0140 
Revision: 01403903 Serial number: AUX3Z0D3739948
Coding: 0412160
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX ELV XXXX 
6 Faults Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 109904 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 16:31:52
00179 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Drivers Side (R134) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 243
Mileage: 109904 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:32:24
00180 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna; Passenger Side (R135) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 243
Mileage: 109904 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:32:24
00181 - Access/Start Authorization Antenna (in Rear bumper) (R136) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 243
Mileage: 109904 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:32:24
00182 - Luggage Compartment Access/Start Authorization Antenna (R137) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 243
Mileage: 109904 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:32:24
00183 - Interior Access/Start Authorization Antenna 1 (R138) 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 0
Reset counter: 243
Mileage: 109904 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:32:24
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 158 HW: 4E0 919 158 A
Component: KLIMA-STG. FOND 015 0210 
Revision: 00000016 Serial number: 00000000017540
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00458 - Control Module for Battery Monitoring (J367) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 4E0-910-553.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 553 E HW: 4E0 907 553 E
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC H05 4290 
Coding: 0015510
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 109918 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:12:12
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 760 C HW: 4E0 959 760 
Component: Sitzmemory FS H08 0060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 5DS 008 795-03
Coding: 4063338
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
No fault code found.
Address 37: Navigation
Cannot be reached
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 4E0-910-135.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 135 A HW: 4E0 907 135 A
Component: Dachknoten D3 H01 0090 
Serial number: 00000409700063
Coding: 0035990
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
2 Faults Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 26
Mileage: 109916 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 16:31:00
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 26
Mileage: 109916 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:00:00
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E1 910 802 HW: 4E2 959 802 
Component: Türsteuer.FS BRM007 0110 
Coding: 0028462
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
No fault code found.
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 4E0-910-289.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 289 A HW: 4E0 907 289 
Component: Komfortgeraet H04 0040 
Revision: 00400004 Serial number: W040404240016
Coding: 0004808
Shop #: WSC 07130 981 60707
1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 26
Mileage: 44381 km
Time Indication: 0
Address 47: Sound System
Cannot be reached
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 280 A HW: 4E0 907 280 A
Component: ILM Beifahrer H09 0040 
Revision: Serial number: 00000000039017
Coding: 0010101
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
No fault code found.
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E1 910 802 HW: 4E2 959 801 
Component: Türsteuer.BF BRM007 0110 
Coding: 0028462
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
No fault code found.
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 4E0-910-801.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 801 D HW: 4E0 907 801 B
Component: EPB A4EC0230 H03 0230 
Revision: --H03--- 
Coding: 0000533
Shop #: WSC 72810 741 71520
1 Fault Found:
00576 - Terminal 15 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 109912 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 16:31:53
Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.94 V
Count: 41
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 910 357 HW: 4E0 907 357 
Component: Pre-AFS H01 0040 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 62800 981 60693
3 Faults Found:
00455 - Control Module for Access and Start Control; Comfort CAN (J518) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 242
Mileage: 109912 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 16:31:53
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 109912 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 16:31:53
00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 8 km
 Time Indication: 0
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached
Address 57: TV Tuner
Cannot be reached
Address 61: Battery Regul. Labels: 4E0-910-181.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 181 B HW: 4E0 915 181 
Component: ENERGIEMANAGER H02 0240 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000002293780
Shop #: WSC 62800 981 12507
Part No: 000 915 105 AK
Component: von VA0 0404052642 
Coding: 303030393135313035414B56413030343034303532363432
Shop #: WSC 07130 981 60669
3 Faults Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 109917 km
Time Indication: 0
7 Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 16:31:53
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 109917 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 16:31:53
01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 109918 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2003.10.08
Time: 00:00:47
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 4E0-910-802.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 802 HW: 4E0 959 801 A
Component: Türsteuer.HL BRM007 0110 
Coding: 0028462
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
No fault code found.
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 4E0-910-802.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 802 HW: 4E0 959 802 A
Component: Türsteuer.HR BRM007 0110 
Coding: 0028462
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200
No fault code found.
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 4E0-910-283.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 283 A HW: 4E0 919 283 B
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan H12 0020 
Revision: --.--.-- Serial number: 08730410104025
Coding: 0001008
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200
1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 109917 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.01.08
Time: 16:31:53


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: Audi A8 4E entertainment system fault (s4c)*

Been here?
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html








-Uwe-


----------



## s4c (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: Audi A8 4E entertainment system fault (Uwe)*

Many thanks, had not used that application before, put me on the right track!
Control Module Part Number: 4E0 910 468 
Component and/or Version: Gateway H07 0070
Optical Bus Diagnostic : Standard
Controller Electrical Optical 
19-CAN Gateway OK OK 
07-Control Head(High/D3 OK OK 
0E-Media Player 1 OK OK 
1E-Media Player 2 OK OK 
47-Sound System ERROR ERROR 
56-Radio OK OK 
57-TV Tuner OK OK 
37-Navigation OK ERROR 
I found sound system J525 was not operating, the error for 37 Navigation was because there was no responce from J525.
Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Garry1098 (Jun 29, 2011)

Uwe said:


> Been here?
> http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/....html
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there, that is the EXACT same read out I got from mine when I had my A6 Avant diagnosed yesterday. Before I start ripping it apart trying to figure out what cable or connector went wrong - what and/or where did the exact problem seem to be for you?

Cheers,

Garry


----------

